# My acer laptop won't boot (keeps restarting)



## komla (Apr 12, 2008)

Hello there,

I need help in fixing my acer laptop

I was watchin video, stopped it, hibernated my laptop, came back and now laptop won't boot. The laptop boots and gets to multiple os choice menu and restarts. This happens even if i choose to boot with different os.
It's an acer laptop (aspire 5630): 

These are the things i have tried so far:
I tried booting with safe mode but no luck.
I tried Last Known Good Configuration, no luck.
I tried repair installation several times. It starts the installation, copies all the files and attempts to restart and i come back to square one.
I have reset my bios to factory setting, no luck.

What is frustrating is i get no error message at all.


Specs:
Acer Aspire 5630
centrino duo
2gig ram, 160gb hd
Win xp sp2


Any suggestions?

Thanks
Komla


----------



## ThorXP (Mar 11, 2008)

*Welcome to TSF....*

Give this a try:

Stuck on last known configuration screen 

If you have a Full Operating System on CD then you can try this:

1. Configure the computer to start from the CD-ROM or DVD-ROM drive. For information about how to do this, see your computer documentation, or contact your computer manufacturer.
2. Insert the Windows XP CD-ROM into your CD-ROM or DVD-ROM drive, and then restart your computer.
3. When you receive the "Press any key to boot from CD" message, press a key to start your computer from the Windows XP CD-ROM.
4. When you receive the "Welcome to Setup" message, press R to start the Recovery Console.
5. If you have a dual-boot or multiple-boot computer, select the installation that you have to use from the Recovery Console.
6. When you are prompted, type the administrator password, and then press ENTER (if none was set, leave it blank and press ENTER).
7. At the command prompt, type bootcfg /list, and then press ENTER. The entries in your current Boot.ini file appear on the screen.
8. At the command prompt, type bootcfg /rebuild, and then press ENTER. This command scans the hard disks of the computer for Windows XP, Microsoft Windows 2000, or Microsoft Windows NT installations, and then displays the results. Follow the instructions that appear on the screen to add the Windows installations to the Boot.ini file. For example, follow these steps to add a Windows XP installation to the Boot.ini file:

a. When you receive a message that is similar to the following message:
Total Identified Windows Installs: 1
[1] C:\Windows
Add installation to boot list? (Yes/No/All)
Press Y hit ENTER.

b. When, you receive a message that is similar to the following message:
Enter Load Identifier
This is the name of the operating system. Type the name of your operating system, and then press ENTER. The name is either Microsoft Windows XP Professional or Microsoft Windows XP Home Edition.

c. When you receive a message that is similar to the following:
Enter OS Load options
Type /fastdetect, and then press ENTER.

Take the CD out of the drive.

Type exit then press ENTER.

Note: The instructions that appear on your screen may be different, depending on the configuration of your computer.


----------



## openflame06 (Apr 20, 2008)

When you select the OS to load does it begin to load and then restart? If so select the OS and press F8 quickly - you will get a menu about safe mode etc and there will be an option about Disable Automatic Restart on System Failure - try this and if you get a blue screen write down the stop code and post it back here

I dont mean to alarm you but I used to be an acer service agent and the Aspire 5630 mainboards failed quite frequently.


----------



## komla (Apr 12, 2008)

Thanks guys:

THORXP:
I tried using recovery console to rebuild my boot.ini but i had no success. Should have mentioned this earlier. I tried fixing boot partition, master boot record, no luck.

openflame06:
"I dont mean to alarm you but I used to be an acer service agent and the Aspire 5630 mainboards failed quite frequently."

Jeez, that was scary!

When i select the os it restarts immediately (it takes a second at most). It does not load at all. So i thought i had a problem with the master boot record and i tried fixing it using recovery console, but no luck. Pheeeew! I get no error whatsoever.

I'm trying to get a live cd to boot the machine and scan for virus. I will tell you how it went.


----------



## binaryman10011 (Mar 22, 2008)

I don't think its a soft problem by what you describe, open flame is right on the money, it's an acer, not exacly known for quality.

sounds like a motherboard problem to me, or possibly an overheating processor or faulty ram, if it wont boot to cd and stay on, don't give up, try contacting a pc tech shop and let them see if it has a problem with an overheating processor, maybe it just needs the heatsink fins cleaned.


----------



## openflame06 (Apr 20, 2008)

as binaryman10011 said it could be overheating. If you use your laptop on a bed or anything like that (some people do) they can accumulate a lot of dust.

A good way to check for air flow is to put your hand next to the laptops vents and see if you can feel any air flowing - make sure you can hear the fun working as well.


----------



## komla (Apr 12, 2008)

I've managed to boot the machine with a windows xp live cd (BartPE). I then scanned several times (boot sector etc) with antivirus (sophos' sav32cli and avast free scanner). Sophos found over 4000 viruses! (No wonder the laptop was so heavy ). But machine still wont boot.

I can still see and access all my files though(using live cd or recovery console). Just want you to know that.

Laptop hardware problems are frustrating. It looks like the machine will have to be opened.
More updates later, if there's any.

Thank you all


----------



## komla (Apr 12, 2008)

Problem is now fixed. It just took formatting and reinstallation. Virus perhaps? Didn't really want to format but i went ahead anyway. 

Thank you all guys.


----------



## wiffey_type (May 29, 2010)

*** stop: 0x00000074 (0x00000003,0x00000002,0x80087000,0xc000014c)


----------



## wiffey_type (May 29, 2010)

openflame06 said:


> When you select the OS to load does it begin to load and then restart? If so select the OS and press F8 quickly - you will get a menu about safe mode etc and there will be an option about Disable Automatic Restart on System Failure - try this and if you get a blue screen write down the stop code and post it back here
> 
> I dont mean to alarm you but I used to be an acer service agent and the Aspire 5630 mainboards failed quite frequently.



*** stop: 0x00000074 (0x00000003,0x00000002,0x80087000,0xc000014c)


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi and welcome to forum :wave:

You need to start your own topic and tell us what the problem is. 

BG


----------

